# Where to buy Viagra



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Hi all
My husband now needs viagra and a while back we followed advice from a TAM member and purchased some online via a website that is no longer up and running. Do any of you buy online without prescription that could PM me a link to the site you use?
Thanks!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Another option is just ask your Dr, and because of limited contact it will be over the phone and call it in to your pharmacy of choice. But the Dr will probably charge you a normal office visit charge.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My doc pointed me to CIPA Certified Safe Online Pharmacies

Legit pharmacies will require a prescription.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Have your Doctor write a script for 90 w/refills.
Go to Good Rx website and find where the best deal is.
Around me, the best price is $13.23 for 90 pills.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Kylie84 is a prescription for Viagra/Sildenafil easy to get in your country? In the US, you just need to see a general practitioner and explain the issues. They hand them out to generally healthy men pretty readily. 

You can also check out websites like Roman.com and hims.com.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

It's expensive here (Australia) still $20 a pill. With prescription :/


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

A pill cutter will likely halve the cost per dose, and possibly quarter it. Make sure to start with the maximum strength dose, here that costs about the same as lower doses.


----------



## JackDuncan (Jul 28, 2020)

It is not safe to buy viagra without prescription. My husband had some problems with potency last year. He visited his doctor and made an examination. After the results was done his doctor give a prescriptions of kamagra αγορα for therapeutic purposes in small doses. The told him that viagra has many sides effects and it is better not to use it. He also recommended us a good online pharmacy with a reasonable prices where we bought these pills.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I have been using alldaychemist for about 3 years with no problems and no prescriptions. I now get my doctor to write a prescription and then I go to goodrx to get the best price near me.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Tdbo, $13.23 for 90 pills at Good Rx website. Is that for viagra or for a generic brand (sildenafil)?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, that would be the price for the generic. Revatio (sildenafil)


----------

